# International School in Phitsanulok



## iteguhw

Hi,

I am a new member here, I'll be transferred out from Indonesia to Phitsanulok - Thailand and I'll stay there for about 1-2 yrs along with my family. But I am having difficulty to find International school for my children (4yo) and (2yo). Does anyone expatriate here live in phitsanulok and have the same problem with me?how to solve this school issue in phitsanulok?

Thank you guys for your help, appreciate!


----------



## Serena CCT

Hi there.
I've just seen your post and I was wondering if you're still looking for a school in Phitsanulok for your children. I've just started to work for a private school in Phitsanulok (Teeratada Phitsanulok School+Cambridge College Thailand).
Please do let me know if I can be of any help and I'll be happy to assist you.
Kindest regards,
Serena


----------

